# Livlife bread. 3.9 carbs per slice



## Sharron1 (Feb 4, 2021)

I just wonder if anyone  has tried this? I saw it today.  It is made with soya flour and is 3.9 carbs per slice. Am I missing something? What's the catch?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 4, 2021)

If it is the one that is sold in Waitrose, I have not tried as I don't have one near.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2021)

Don't think there is a catch though I don't suppose for a minute it tastes the same as eg Mother's Pride - so why don't you invest in a loaf and see if it's to your taste?

I don't mind Burgen soya & linseed but as my OH does mind and I don't partic need to save carbs - simpler not to have it.


----------



## Perfect10 (Feb 4, 2021)

I buy Livlife as the only low carb loaf where I live and you are correct @trophywench it tastes nothing like mother’s pride!!
I have this week come across warburtons gluten free protein wraps at 15g each or they do a beetroot one at 13g. Just makes a nice change.


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Anitram said:


> I tried it early on but found the slices to be too small and thin for my liking. I switched to HiLo for a while which is a similar size and only slightly more carbs but is thick sliced. Now the only bread I buy is Hovis Lower Carb which is a good size and not far off half the carbs of regular bread. Makes decent toast, too.
> 
> Martin
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks. I haven't seen the HiLo loaf, so far we have the Hovis lower carb bread, which is fine. Tbh  I don't  even like bread that much , which is why it is so odd that I am even looking at the  bread shelves.I need to get back to the office!!


----------



## Perfect10 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> Thanks. I haven't seen the HiLo loaf, so far we have the Hovis lower carb bread, which is fine. Tbh  I don't  even like bread that much , which is why it is so odd that I am even looking at the  bread shelves.I need to get back to the office!!


I look at shelves just to find lower carb things! I even bought some seaweed thins for snacks just because they were low carb, they have sat in the cupboard for the last couple of months untouched!!


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Perfect10 said:


> I look at shelves just to find lower carb things! I even bought some seaweed thins for snacks just because they were low carb, they have sat in the cupboard for the last couple of months untouched!!


Ohh, I tired them once. Not great (I am being polite(


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 4, 2021)

Make your own much lower carbs and no crap in it and yes I like a good dark crust, didn't burn it honest. This is Keto bread.


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 4, 2021)

Or this which I regularly order from this company the rolls are nice and big and premix bakes well in breadmaker









						SRSLY Low Carb
					

Award Winning. Consumer brand of choice. Real food that's Keto and Low Carb friendly. The home of the Seriously Low Carb Loaf, the Seriously Low Carb Pizza and now lots of other products too.




					seriouslylowcarb.com


----------



## Drummer (Feb 4, 2021)

I have the Livlife bread with kippers - I can't eat kippers without bread, it seems, though it is a long time since I ate any - I am sure there are some in the bottom of the freezer, I must get on with my experiments in bread making.


----------



## zuludog (Feb 4, 2021)

I've almost completely stopped eating bread
Instead I sometimes have oatcakes - Nairn's Rough Oatcakes are 6,2g carb each
I have them with Marmite, cheese, or butter

I mainly use Sainsbury's, and I think next time I go shopping I'll look out for low carb bread


----------



## Perfect10 (Feb 4, 2021)

Peters yard sourdough crackers are only about 2g per cracker, they are only small but very nice and can eat 3 or 4 with cheese.


----------



## Lars88 (Feb 4, 2021)

I really like the livlife bread, tastes really nice and low carb. The slices are small though but I have got used to it. Not expensive either compared to a lot of low carb products


----------



## JJay (Feb 4, 2021)

Once was more than enough with Livlife. I would rather eat damp cardboard, which is about the same consistency.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 5, 2021)

I’ve realised that if I want low carb bread then the best thing to do is bake my own.
Tried a few recipes but this is by far the best...

Basically it’s a seeded loaf with ground almonds and egg whites. 

I understand she’s taken it off the website because it’s in the book but this will give you an idea.

I’ll be getting up today at 8 and making a load as I finished up the previous one yesterday. 









						Mixed Seed Bread (Keto) - Fats of Life
					

A delicious, easy keto mixed seed loaf where each slice comes in at only 2.1g carbs per serving. This recipe yields 10-12 slices.




					www.fatsoflife.co.uk


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2021)

The paperback is only £6 on Amazon (dearer for the Kindle version)


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 5, 2021)

trophywench said:


> The paperback is only £6 on Amazon (dearer for the Kindle version)


And I’ve made another loaf of the same bread today as it’s so easy and so delicious.


----------



## AngelSprings (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi
I agree with MACA44 about the Seriously Low Carb bread.  I've had two deliveries so far and so glad that she introduced me to it.  Yes, it does appear expensive at £3.39 per loaf, but not when compared to a purchased cup of coffee at approximately £3, usually downed in minutes.

I've tried the HiLo bread which I enjoyed, but the small size of the slices makes it almost impossible to create a sandwich.

For lunch yesterday I had half a portion of ribeye steak with cauliflower, broccoli, sliced green beans, two or three bits of carrot for colour and a good Bisto gravy.  And it was delicious.

Later at teatime I took two slices of the Seriously Low Carb bread, sandwiched them together with grated Red Leicester cheese and chopped tomato and bits of Spanish onion, popped the lot into a toasting bag until browned, then served it with a healthy side salad.  It was lush.

The Seriously Low Carb bread is rather flimsy in texture, and toasting it does give it more substance.  Worth a try!

Oh yes, forgot to mention a very important factor, a slice of the bread is less than one gram per slice.


----------



## danielmg (Feb 6, 2021)

I've been using the Hovis Nimble loaf for a while now. It's only ~80p per loaf and 8.1g per slice. The slices are smaller than what I would normally have, but I wouldn't say they were too small.


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 6, 2021)

danielmg said:


> I've been using the Hovis Nimble loaf for a while now. It's only ~80p per loaf and 8.1g per slice. The slices are smaller than what I would normally have, but I wouldn't say they were too small.


So do you fly like a bird in the sky ?

You have to be a certain age to understand what im on about.


----------



## danielmg (Feb 7, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> So do you fly like a bird in the sky ?
> 
> You have to be a certain age to understand what im on about.


 Can't say that I've grew any wings just yet, but must be closer to flying than when I use higher carb (less nimble) bread


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2021)

@danielmg - I don't think I'd appreciate being compared to a girl called Maggie, who the singer couldn't let go, were I a chap named Daniel !


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 7, 2021)

They didn't have a balloon big enough for me so the song went (He drops like a pie from the sky sky sky, now I know he must let the pastry's go)


----------

